
Search engine manipulation effect and possible impact on election outcomes - sinemetu11
http://www.pnas.org/content/112/33/E4512
======
sinemetu11
> Specifically, we show that (i) biased search rankings can shift the voting
> preferences of undecided voters by 20% or more, (ii) the shift can be much
> higher in some demographic groups, and (iii) such rankings can be masked so
> that people show no awareness of the manipulation.

Interesting research given how everyone is currently looking at facebook.

